# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Briefporto in Thailand

## SAMI

Wer kann mir die aktuellen Brief Porto Kurse für Thailand bekanntgeben?
Ich will jemanden einen größeren Brief nach Thailand mitgeben. Dieser wird dann da zur Post gebracht um diesen nach Phuket zu senden.

----------


## schiene

das sollte helfen...
http://northernthailand.com/cm/gover...ter-rates.html

----------


## alter mann

Hallo zusammen

Es hat zwar nichts mit Briefporto zu tun, ich frage aber trotzdem mal hier.  :: 

Hat bereits jemand etwas ueber amazon.de gekauft und die Ware nach Th liefern lassen ? Wenn ja, wurde noch zusaetzlich Zoll verlangt ? Wurde die Ware zugestellt oder musste sie z.B. in BKK abgeholt werden ? Kann jemand darueber etwas berichten ? 

Im Voraus besten Dank.

Gruesse vom alten mann

----------


## schiene

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen ab welchem Warenwert du in Thailand Zoll zahlen musst.
Vorab würde ich mich auch erkundigen ob der Amazonhändler auch nach Thailand liefert und wie hoch
das Porto ist.Auch die Lieferzeiten für ein Paket können emenz schwanken.Von 5 Tagen bis 10 Wochen 
haben ich schon erlebt.
Von unseren bekannten fliegt immer mal jemand nach Thailand und wenn es nicht zu groß und schwer ist kann man es so mit geben und von Thailand aus verschicken.Ist nur ein Angebot meinerseits  ::

----------


## alter mann

Hallo schiene

Danke fuer deine Antwort. Nach meiner Info wird z.Zt. bei amazon.de gestreikt. Das I-Net sagt jedoch, der Artikel wird nach Th verschickt. Ist Made in China. ich denke mal, der Artikel wird niemals deutschen Boden sehen.  ::  Nach den Feiertagen frage ich mal nach den Kosten. Dann sehe ich weiter.

Einen Freund bzw. Bekannten moechte ich nicht bemuehen. Ich moechte fuer meinen Garten einen Spaten kaufen. Dies ist fuer das Fluggepaeck etwas unhandlich. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich bei HomePro meinen jetzigen Spaten gekauft. Er hat anu dazumal ca. 299,-- Bath gekostet und treu und brav mind. 6 bis 7 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet. Kommt aber jetzt,  wie der alte mann auch, so langsam in die Jahre  ::  und HomePro hat mangels Nachfrage die Spaten aus ihrem Programm genommen. 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch euch allen.

----------


## schiene

Wir werden wahrscheinlich ende Juni in Thailand sein.Vorab schicken wir wieder einen Container.
Dabei wird auch ein Spaten von uns sein + einige Straßenbesen da es soetwas nicht in Thailand gibt.
Hab schon 4 Bestellungen für Besen  ::  wie auf dem Bild.
Bestellungen werden noch angenommen  ::

----------


## alter mann

> Bestellungen werden noch angenommen


Hallo schiene

Spitze, das du an deine Mitmenschen denkst. 
Aber warten wir mal ab,  was amazon so sagt. Ich bin  neugierig, was moeglich ist.

Gruesse

vom alten mann

----------

